# Noob prebuilt coil questions



## xstrid3rx (14/12/16)

Hi all 

so i got a COV wraith 80w as a gift so i really dont know how to build coils so i got my hands on some demon killer prebuilt coils i really struggle to get them in the tank that came with the mod and also the ohms is reading way off what the coil says .

the coil is staple staggered fused clapton and it says the ohms are .30 but the mod is saying when i tun it on .33 and when i fire it jumps to .49

am i doing something wrong ? im worried i blow my face off is there any advice you guys can give me ?


Thanks


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/12/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi all
> 
> so i got a COV wraith 80w as a gift so i really dont know how to build coils so i got my hands on some demon killer prebuilt coils i really struggle to get them in the tank that came with the mod and also the ohms is reading way off what the coil says .
> 
> ...


0.33 is ok they wouldnt be completely accurate. Although your resistance shouldnt change that much when firing unless its stainless steel wire? .

otherwise just make sure its tightened down and if you fire it that it glows from inside out without hot spots. Post a pic perhaps. Also make sure the wire is not touching any sides of the tank other than the posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (14/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> 0.33 is ok they wouldnt be completely accurate. Although your resistance shouldnt change that much when firing unless its stainless steel wire? .
> 
> otherwise just make sure its tightened down and if you fire it that it glows from inside out without hot spots. Post a pic perhaps. Also make sure the wire is not touching any sides of the tank other than the posts




ok well apparently it is stainless steel and kanthal ( Violence Coil is made from Kanthal A1 and 316L stainless steel.) . so it is normal for the ohm to change from turning on the device to firing ?

will try post some pics asap .

thanks for the fast response


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/12/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> ok well apparently it is stainless steel . so it is normal for the ohm to change from turning on the device to firing ?
> 
> will try post some pics asap .
> 
> thanks for the fast response


Yes stainless steel does change resistance. Only kanthal pretty much stays about the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (14/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yes stainless steel does change resistance. Only kanthal pretty much stays about the same




thanks again for the fast replies so as long as all the conditions you mentioned are fine i should be alright then ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/12/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> thanks again for the fast replies so as long as all the conditions you mentioned are fine i should be alright then ?


No Prob bud!
Yup as long as the coil is glowing evenly and not going red in certain places first then yes you should be good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (14/12/16)

While stainless does change resistance, 0.33 jumping to 0.49 is abnormal. Is this with wicking or just dry firing it? That is quite a large jump And tells me that there is something wrong with your connections.

Check is all your screws are tightened and that you aren't shorting out on the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (14/12/16)

thanks gain guys so it seems that it no longer reads at .33 when i turn the device on it reads at .48 and it seems to be staying there it did jump to .5 at a stage but came back down will have pics on soon.
@Soutie it was when dry hitting i have wicked now and seems to stay at .48 now i tightened the connections again and seems to stay at .48

it most deff is not touching anything else . and if it was wouldnt the mod not fire or warn of a short ? 

thanks again guys


----------



## Soutie (14/12/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> thanks gain guys so it seems that it no longer reads at .33 when i turn the device on it reads at .48 and it seems to be staying there it did jump to .5 at a stage but came back down will have pics on soon.
> @Soutie it was when dry hitting i have wicked now and seems to stay at .48 now i tightened the connections again and seems to stay at .48
> 
> it most deff is not touching anything else . and if it was wouldnt the mod not fire or warn of a short ?
> ...



If you were dry firing then it might explain a large resistance jump. When dry firing the temperature climbs all faster then with wet wicking which is why I asked, but almost 0.2 on stainless seems a bit large.

0.48 jumping to 0.5 is expected and what you want to see.

If you have a dead short you would read an error but a slightly lose post screw or a wire just touching where it shouldn't will give really strange readings that jump around like you experienced. It might fire but it would be erratic at best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (14/12/16)

here are the pics

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (14/12/16)

Yeah that's looking great now 

Glad you got it sorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xstrid3rx (14/12/16)

awesome guys thank you very much again


----------

